# Core materials



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

it might be solid now, but wait till it flexes and delaminates. im sure there is no bond strength on that slick foam panel.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did some testing with some a while back, it cracked almost immediately and the core separated in multiple places. In other words it's junk for coring, but can insulate a cooler.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I'm planing a Gheenoe rebuild and ran across this on another site.. Has anyone used Owens Corning Foamular as a coring material?   http://thd.co/1P0BVBp
> I've tested with epoxy resin and it rock solid, no melting at all.  At $17 panel, I'm tempted.


Its extremely weak in shear. It will disbond from the laminate almost immediately with minimal moment applied. I would not even use it is a cooler because you would have to build the cooler out of epoxy. Styrene in poly and viynalester would melt it. Coolers are made from polyester resin and 2lb polyurethane foam.

As a general rule of thumb. No one would sell expensive materials if cheaper material would suffice.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> As a general rule of thumb.  No one would sell expensive materials if cheaper material would suffice.


I disagree, there will always be ridiculously priced things that companies will try to market as the latest and greatest, and you must buy it now at 3 times the price......That being said, it is true that if the price is to good to be true, then.....

I've made several coolers out of this stuff any polystyrene, the stuff works great, but I use epoxy exclusively, I don't like polyester resins for anything.


----------



## SteveD (Jul 27, 2012)

Wishful thinking I guess. Just have to increase the budget!
Thanks all


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll done discussing things beyond my experience?
Allow me to express my personal opinion at this time....

I like wood. Always have, always will.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh come on Brett, you know I am a wood fan as well. Stay tuned for my next project.


----------



## rnkydnk (Aug 24, 2015)

On the other hand... If you were to use the cheap foam as a plug (male/female) and forget it as a core material, you're on the right track. The method of using foam plugs (and dissolving them out) still has merit as an inexpensive technique but I'm sure there are pros n cons. I'm considering this myself. My current thoughts are to layup the outer skin over a (cheap foam covered n faired) half frame, reverse the frames n do the opposite half. Glue the two halves together, lay in some reinforcement bridging, and glass in a marine grade plywood deck. Simple, cheap, n easy to modify. Coat the deck with bedliner n go fishin.


----------

